# Can Someone Please Recommend Anti Gas Meds?



## FedUpAlready

I am filllllllllled with trapped gas, and it does not go anywhere, I stay bloated...anyone know of a good over the counter medicine to either prevent it or help me let it out? Thankyou.


----------



## jms1963

Fed Up -I've never really had any success with medications when it came to gas. I've tried many, many, many.







Of course the watch what you eat and what triggers it for you method - which sometimes doesn't work because one time a food will bother you the next time it won't. But I've found that veggies are my triggers ...Walking, exercising, any type of movement usually helps me work it out. I've been practicing yoga for the past 10 years and have found it very beneficial in helping with the constipation/gas side of ibs - all the bends and twists help squeeze things out !







Hope you feel better soon !


----------



## Kathleen M.

Bloating isn't always trapped gas.If you finally are able to fart and the bloating goes away it is gas. Otherwise it is bloating for other reasons and trying to make the gas go away isn't very helpful.If it goes away after you fart things like walking and yoga that get things moving should help. Probiotics to reduce the amount of gas made from carbs by bacteria (as well as some care in the diet to not feed the bacteria so much) may help. There are some small clinical trials that show probiotics can reduce bloating for some people.For bloating that is not gas related about the only thing I've seen other than antidepressants which can normalize how your gut feels to you is pancreatic enzymes. The prescription ones have had small clinical studies showing they work for some people. I've used the OTC ones you can get at a supplement store and they worked for me. I took them at the start of a meal.K.


----------



## FedUpAlready

Thanks for the replies. I NEVER excercise, but the past few days I have been starting off slowly, and I did some brisk walking today. I know this is gas, so I am going to try something OTC, although I don't know if it will help. Hopefully I can find something to pass it or help me not produce so much of it. I can hear it rumbling, and I hardly pass it, ever, so uncomfy.


----------



## 14048

I take Gas x for my gas and read somewhere on these boards, that laying on your left side will help the gas to pass. Also, the rumbling could be from an empty stomach. I try to eat several small meals a day to keep something in the stomach. Try to avoid foods that cause gas. GadJett


----------



## LNAPE

GadJett,You can get some simethicone for gas and it works really well and it does not contain magnesium like most others that will give you diarrhea. You may recognize simethicone it the medicine in Mylicon drops that you can give to babies with colic. They are chewable and taste minty and you take them about 1/2 hour before you eat of it you have the problem.Linda


----------

